# deleted



## LawAbidingCitizen617 (5 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

Questions about legal interpretation are best addressed to a competent attorney who works for you. On this site, at best, you might get a few answers from a few cops you'll probably never encounter in real life. Their reactions and opinions cannot be reasonably interpreted as resolving your question. Your best bet is to read the statutes and case law, and consult with a lawyer if you have questions about them.


----------



## LawAbidingCitizen617 (5 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## aricmichael (Nov 22, 2016)

269 10(b) seems to be where this falls. The law forbids possession of it but not ownership technically. I feel where this may hang you up is that this may fall under “dagger or dirk”. You’re playing the semantics game if an issue arises.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------

